

Where Does Watson Go From Here? First Stop: Healthcare - thankuz
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/17/where-does-watson-go-from-here-first-stop-healthcare/

======
bhousel
Article is right, but for the wrong reasons.

Watson would be a fun toy for helping doctors diagnosis mystery illnesses.

But the amount of money that Watson could recover in insurance and medicare
fraud would absolutely dwarf what he won on Jeopardy...

